# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Фестиваль Пустые Холмы - отличное место для проповеди

## Василий

Фестиваль проходит каждый год в июне, обычно в Калужской области. 

Взято с сайта holmi.ru:
_
"Миссия фестиваля — формирование позитивного мировоззрения и самоощущения членов открытого сообщества.
Что это подразумевает:

Раскрытие творческого потенциала участников сообщества, повышение общего уровня музыкальной культуры, развития художественного вкуса, поддержка и продвижение начинающих музыкантов, исполнителей, художников, актеров, артистов, литераторов фотографов и других представителей творческих профессий и любителей;

Донесение идей толерантности к чужой культуре и одновременно развитие культурных связей между творческими личностями, коллективами и представителями различных стран;

Воспитание сознательного отношения к окружающей среде. Окружающая среда для нас не только близлежащие лес и речка. Это понятие применимо к информационному полю, которое тоже нуждается в охране и бережном обращении;

Содействие установлению межличностных отношений, базирующихся на любви и дружбе, взаимопонимании и взаимопомощи;

Пропаганда здорового образа жизни и формирование среды благоприятного морально-психологического состояния людей. Многие семинарские программы и мастер-классы проводимые в рамках фестиваля обучают методам противостоянию стрессу, физическому оздоровлению и духовному росту;

Объединение в сообщество людей, предпочитающих неформатное искусство, чтобы дать возможность редким музыкальным и творческим коллективам донести свое творчество для адекватной по восприятию искусства аудитории зрителей, собравшихся для этого на фестивальной площадке."_

Лагерь преданных на этом фестивале очень бы способствовал миссии Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------

